# What filler words do people use in Modern Hebrew?



## David S

The equivalents of "umm", "like", "you know", "well", "so", "kind/sort of", "anyway", "basically", etc. 

I know that "eh" (how do you write this?) is like "um", and "nu" sort of plays the role of "well..."

but what are the other ones? And if they are used differently than the English ones, could you explain?

I feel like these words are one of the major markers of a native speaker vs. a non-native speaker


----------



## Tararam

כאילו ke'ilu = like/as if
אממ em = like um but with an e sound in the beginning
ככה kacha = "like this/in this manner" 
כזה kaze = like it/like this one

A popular word among Ashkenzi jews is אפעס (epesse) which is Yiddish for "something/anything", though you would mostly hear it used by older people.


----------



## Stifled

You can use "umm" during a conversation in Hebrew - it won't matter much. (emm... or eh... in Hebrew - we don't use it in written language.)
"Like" is the exact translation of "כאילו" and we use it just as much as you do. even though it's a very poor way of expression. (it's best to avoid that)
 "Well" is not exactly "nu" it's more like: "ובכן" and it's not to be used as frequently as "well" and almost never in spoken language. 
For example: "Well, what do you have to say in your defense?" "ובכן, מה יש לך לומר להגנתך?" Here you should replace "ובכן" with "נו" in a spoken language, but it's better to use "ובכן" in writing. If you find yourself in a situation where you're not realy sure what to say - i.e. "Well... I just thought..." You can't use "נו" Here a simple "emm..." would suffice. "נו" is mainly used to express urgency or to speed someone up, as in "come on!" when being used to speed someone or to get an answer out of someone.  I will try to find time for the second part.


----------



## David S

So "nu" is like "well" when "well" is prompting a response from the other person.

Is there a word like "so..." in English, which is basically used to mark a transition between topics that isn't there.

 *silence* "So...I wanted to say that I like your watch."

" So... what's life like in Seattle?"

I feel like this would be different from "nu" because the "so" is not serving to get the other person to talk.


----------



## arielipi

az is what youre asking for.


----------



## arbelyoni

> Is there a word like "so..." in English, which is basically used to mark a transition between topics that isn't there.


I would say something like:
טוב... רציתי  להגיד שאני אוהב את השעון שלך
and
טוב, אז איך בסיאטל?


----------



## Stifled

I think the most fitting way to translate "so" would be as mentioned on arielipi post - az (אז) 

So, what's up with you? = אז מה קורה איתך? (notice there's no comma!) 
So how's life in Seattle? = אז איך החיים בסיאטל?
So... I guess we should break up. = אז... אני מניח שכדאי להיפרד. 
So it turns out you were worng after all. = אז מסתבר שטעית אחרי הכול.
So you did kiss her! = אז כן נישקת אותה!

I've noticed you don't use Hebrew letters - is it all clear to you?


----------



## arielipi

me? i just hate swapping between letters it makes it less easy-to-follow reading from left to right then right to left then back left to right...


----------



## David S

arielipi said:


> me? i just hate swapping between letters it makes it less easy-to-follow reading from left to right then right to left then back left to right...



^ what he said. Exclamation marks and other punctuation somehow end up to the right of a sentence when I'm typing a sentence in Hebrew. Sometimes I'm using a computer that doesn't have a Hebrew keyboard. But yeah I know Hebrew letters.

  How about "Anyway...". I'm guessing it might also be "az"? For example: "Anyway, I'm running late so I'll talk to you later".

  I feel like this is a different anyway than "I didn't tell him my name. It's not like he would care anyway", which means "in any case"


----------



## arielipi

any any+word(anyhow,anyway e.g.) is bechol mikre.


----------

